# Caribsea eco complete with florite -Cory cat concerns. ..



## Eclecticjanie (Sep 21, 2017)

I already have 2 bags of florite rinsed and in my 42 bow. I'm eventually planning 3 Cory cats. Should I be investing in 2 bags of eco complete to protect the barbels? 
Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I really prefer corys being happy, which means sand and only sand. I know they can be kept on other substrates, but we should try to give them as good homes as we can and for corys it means sand.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Dirty tanks cause barbell erosion, not 'sharp' substrate.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, even if you put a smaller grain substrate over the Flourite, eventually the coarser substrate will find its way on the top.

Michel.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Biggest issue I see here is 3 corydoras catfish. They prefer larger groups 6+. I keep corys on floramax (basically flourite) without issue.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

*Corydoradinae*



d33pVI said:


> Dirty tanks cause barbell erosion, not 'sharp' substrate.


To each their own ideas of what is best. Not trying to cause an argument it is a proven fact that both sharp substrate and/or glass bottoms have been shown to cause barbel erosion.

Check out the natural habitat of Corydoras, they are all from sandy bottomed rivers. The vast majority of them being slow moving shallows in huge shoals (as in thousands).

Ian Fuller and Hans George Evers are acknowledged across the world as experts on the keeping and breeding of these amazing fish. For further information on these wonderful additions to your aquarium I highly recommend the book written by Ian and Hans several years ago. 

Breeding Corydoradinae Catfish

This book has been produced by Ian A. M. Fuller & Hans-Georg Evers, in an attempt to remove much of the confusion within the hobby today when it comes to the identification of these wonderful little fish. The book is produced in A5(approx. 6 inches X 8 inches) format, hardcover and consists of 384 pages, with 463 color photos. It covers all the known species of Corydoradinae Catfish, Aspidoras, Brochis, Corydoras, Scleromystax and C-Numbers. It gives the type locality, distribution, Etymology, Size and appropriate remarks for each species. A must for the serious Cory cat lovers!!


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

So the ubiquitous, widely distributed bottom feeders evolved to be ultra-sensitive to anything but sand? Good thing there is nothing sharp in Amazonian tributary riverbeds!


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

I have 9 corys on flourite for a year and none have had any visible problems.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

d33pVI said:


> So the ubiquitous, widely distributed bottom feeders evolved to be ultra-sensitive to anything but sand? Good thing there is nothing sharp in Amazonian tributary riverbeds!


Woah. They're not ultra-sensitive and there are some sharp things in rivers, but mostly it's sand. It's not that corys HAVE to live on sand, they prefer to. You can easily live with cold floor, no socks, no shoes, but will you be absolutely comfortable? So sand is not a must, but if we can give them what they love, why shouldn't we? I won't say "you can't have corys on gravel", but consider having sand or smooth gravel at least.


----------

